# New Babies!



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

I just joined here a few moments ago. I am proud to announce the birth of 6 beautiful Himalayian kittens born yesterday to Mischa


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Congratulations! - but its not good enought - we are all craving for pictures!


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh dear...how do i do that????


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi...a lightbulb just lit up! I will upload pics as soon as possible. I finally figured what that little paper clip is for! LOL


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi...and now to attempt a pic of my little Himalayian darlings. Proud mommy is my seal point Mischa


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are just gorgeous how old are they now? mum is stunning


----------



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

Awwww what cuties!! Your so lucky!!
xxx


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Ooh my goodness Mum is sooooooooooo beautiful 
and her kittens are adorable


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

wow you have stunning cats


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

Congratulations! Very, very cute!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations they are very sweet


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow How gorgeous is Mischa and her beautiful little munchkinsYou will have to keep us all updated with their progress and of course lots more photo's please


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi...I also posedt pics under "I am a newby here under new posts". Here is one of Mischa (the mom cat in picture) enjoying her first Christmas.


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Here is one I snapped a few minutes ago of "Dad cat" (Angel) seeing his kids for the first time. He is wearing the latest in kitty fashion, his very own studpants! (He was too long for his braces, so I velcro fasten them around his waist. ) Anyone else expecting a litter?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Brilliant pics Desertstorm Mischa looks like a professional and dad well what a great chap-bet he was chuffed when he found them-especially in his embarrassing dad wear


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww how cute to see Dad looking at his babies!!
And in his kinky knickers too


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Awwww congratulations on your darling little furbabies!!

I think dad could do with some advice from trinny and susanna LOL!!! (only kidding bless him!!)

Keep the pic's coming 

Ang x


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

actually, Angel does not mind his "pants" at all and he loves kittens. This is his second litter with Mischa. Here is a pic of three of his last summers kittens. Their mom is "Pascha", their dad "Angel" Pascha is a daughter of Mischa put of Simba ( a friends flame point male) These 3 were just two beautiful to part with LOL. They are now 7 months old and are just as sweet tempered as they look. I am soooooo proud of them.


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

I forgot to ask ...who are Trinny and Susanna?? (I know this is gonna be funny) here is a pic of Chloe's sons....Colby and Caleb. (I had to keep these two also.) Chloe is a daughter of Mischa and Simba. Angel is these two kittens dad. I must sell all kittens I have from now on. Hubby says I am way out of quota.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Desertstorm said:


> Hi...and now to attempt a pic of my little Himalayian darlings. Proud mommy is my seal point Mischa


I JUST LOVE THOSE CATS well done


----------



## suchadra (Nov 3, 2007)

ok now i'm gonna sound stupid! what are stud pants?????


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi...asking what stud pants are is not a stupid question at all.... LOL Stud pants are little diaper like things that you put a pad (1/2 of a sanitary napkin) inside of and fasten with velcro on a spraying tom cat to protect your furniture and prevent unwanted breedings. I asked another breeder (my cousin) if there was anything at all one could do to keep evil smelling pee from being sprayed everywhere short of keeping "Mr. Tom cat" locked up....and she said she had tried stud pants but her cat would not leave them on. Undaunted, I did a search on ebay and found a lady who makes such things and immediately ordered a pair. Once I had them, I figured out how they were made and made several more pair. My guy does not mind them and rarely gets them off. They also have suspenders that I cross over his tummy, bring up around and over his back, tie lightly and velcro ends toghether. They are supposed to go round his neck but he hates that so I don't do it that way. He backs up "thinking" he is spraying all over but in reality he is peeing in his own pants. its not so funny when he poops in them though....I hate that....the little buggar he should know better. I don't leave them on him all that long either. Maybe he is doing it for spite.......*grin*


----------



## suchadra (Nov 3, 2007)

oh right thanks for clearing that up.
none of my boys spray so i dont have the need for pants but what a good idea.


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

What kind of male cats do you have? How old are they? This guy started spraying at about 1 year of age...just as he started breeding. He is a blue point Himalayian. I keep thinking maybe if I neutered him, he would stop spraying...but I guess there is no guarantee that neutering would work. If I thought it would, I would neuter the brat in a California second....and get another stud...but one always runs the risk of the new one spraying too. Also, this guy is very gentle and easy to handle. I can fit the pants on him, no problem. A new cat if he sprayed, might be a buggar to handle...and this guy produces beautiful babies with wonderful temperments. Where is Northhamptonshire?? I am in N.B., Canada. I am attaching the pic I took of my male with his stud pants on. I posted it before...but maybe you didn't see it.


----------



## suchadra (Nov 3, 2007)

oh i have a bengal from canada.
my studs are exotic shorthair (3yrs) selkirk rex (11mths) and bengal (8yrs) none of them are interested in spraying even when the girls are calling. must just have very good ones. lol

those stud pants are so cute. bless him.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, your cats are beautiful,, stunning, thank you for sharing your pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

I have another girl calling today....and I have my hands full. My knee is acting up (piece of something keeps floating around in my knee and it hurts like heck going up and down stairs) My luck, my knee is having an "episode" as we speak...hopefully the "piece" will soon move on as I am fine then. I have one queen and 6 babies upstairs and as of a few minutes ago, Chloe (pics of her sons from her last litter attached) and my stud, "Angel" are down in the basement. More steps... Ugh!!
I am attaching a pic of Coby and Caleb, my cream and flame point males (soon to be neutered) from Chloe's first and only litter so far.
I am amazed that you have studs that do not spray....do you allow them to run together? Any new babies yet?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Mmwa Coby and Caleb are delicious and look like they know how to party too


----------



## suchadra (Nov 3, 2007)

yes my studs run together and they are all perfect gentlemen!! lol.
all my cats are in the house at the moment too so everyone is mingling nicely (til i get my new cattery up that is)
babies expected in about 10 days so i am really excited. should get blacks and possibly blue in this litter.
we want pics of your new babies too!!!!!!!! your cats are so gorgeous.


----------



## brianbvs (Feb 8, 2008)

Wooooooooooooow. Congratulations!!


----------

